# Common Grind: Tales from the Driptray



## chrisweaver_barista

Right guys, seeing as everyone else is bigging themselves up.

About 2 months ago I set up a blog. Musings from a Professional Barista It started first as a way for me to post my musings, discoverys and general thoughts but became something different, as I decided to create something I had wanted to achieve for a long time.

So as such; Common Grind: Tales from the Driptray was born. I believe it to be the first, mainstream coffee podcast. It is basically about the coffee industry, from a professionals point of view, though I hope it also appeals to the enthusiasts. It contains industry news, interviews, rants, discussions, and just whatever I want to record, or feel people want to hear.

I've only released one so far, but hope to release the second on the first of September 2008.

If you have any interest in appearing on, emailing into or helping/supporting in someway, email me at [email protected]

Thanks for reading, and enjoy.

Chris Weaver


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

*cough*thirdwaveukcoffeeblog*cough*


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

we'll work out some sort of lucrative tie in


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

lol. Just cos we both know my blog is infinitly better than yours. I laugh at your puny podcast as it weeps at the sight of my....er...well...coffee tastings? Hordes upon hordes of coffee tastings...hm...


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

Right guys... two days until the next podcast. And got the fantastic coffees from CoffeeBeanShop cupped today. They were perfectly de-gassed, yet no surface oils showing except for one of the dark roasted coffees. And they were pretty good, some I enjoyed more than others. You can check out the teaser at http://chrisweaver.co.uk/blog/?page_id=130

And please, if you want some free publicity for your coffee roastery, email me at [email protected] to request to send me a sample!

Cheers guys, and get your ipods ready!

Chris, Common Grind


----------



## ash_porter

The Mp3 is waiting Chris, none of this fancy ipod/mac stuff...


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Roll on episode 2!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

ahh man, Seamus keeps knocking me down on this thread, BUT I SHALL FIGHT HIM! ha haa!

Right fellas, new series of posts, They're called "The Art of the Commercial Barista". And its basically a saturday in the life of me, a professional barista. Home-enthusiasts especially might find this very interesting!

View Pt. 1 and Pt. 2 at Common Grind: Tales from the Driptray


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Awesome man, look forward to reading those when I catch a spare minute


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

You can't let yourself get behind fella, the posting schedule has been knocked up now I've run out of girls and friends in Lincoln!!

ohh and just quickly, new email is at [email protected] and you can contact me at 07515872990 except for spammers, you can all fuck off









Chris

ps. get yourself subscribed to the feed. http://feeds.feedburner.com/commongrindblog


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

Right guys, the november podcast is out. You can listen at http://www.commongrind.co.uk or get the feed at http://feeds.feedburner.com/commongrind

Thanks guys, feedback appreciated


----------



## steve

Nice one Chris well done, will "look" forward to hearing my voice


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

ahhh good to see you popping your head in here occasionally steve, just downloading the inmymug episodes to work through now!! Looking forward to them!

Thanks again Steve!


----------

